# Gerber Sabre 408 depth issues



## portlandsignguy (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello all, 

I have been in the sign industry for 15 years and have been using a router for the past 10 years. I use a gerber sabre router 408 and a milwalkie hand router.

My gerber sabre 408 CNC router is not routering all the way thru the substrate. It is as if I am using too thick of a material to do the table initialization but I just bought a new "callibrated" plastic piece! I can do a depth adjust while it is running and get threw the little that is left, but not sure if there is a calibration I can do so that I don't need to do the adjust depth each time I send a job. 

Thanks for your help,

Pat
aka portlandsignguy


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Pat and welcome to the router forum. Hopefully someone will be along and assist you in you problem----but I am afraid that won't be me because I know a little less then nothing about what you talked about,


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Pat.


----------



## Fotis (May 10, 2010)

*Upgrade for Gerber Sabre*

Dear Sirs, 
I know a company in Greece that they build an automatic tool setter for Gerber Sabre. They supply a pc program, that override the Gerber's console, a small control box, and the tool depth sensor.
I heard from them that at next days they will put info about, on their site.
If you want contact link, search for skype name: fotisn1
I hope that I help


----------

